
Designer News + Hacker News = The News - rssems
http://thenews.im/
======
chrischen
A lot of these redesigns share the common look of spacing everything out,
which looks good. But I've gotten used to the compact layout of HN that lets
me browse through stories really quickly.

~~~
clicks
Particularly the big annoyance in the latest version of UI/UX wave is the
small fonts. I always zoom to about 150% and in instances where the pages are
spaced out very little content is visible in one screenview. I just hope this
phase passes soon and never comes back.

And to be clear, I have 20-20 vision.

~~~
autodidakto
Don't forget small light grey fonts on a white background. I have terrible
vision and have firefox set in a way that absolutely destroys websites in
proportion to their trendiness (in order to make them readable). I'm still
waiting for accessibility to become trendy.

To be fair, even places that should know better, like Mozilla Thunderbird and
Valve's Steam client, are impossible to increase fonts in or are destroyed
when you force them to.

------
bulatb
I think the large, bold story numbers draw too much attention that would
otherwise be focused on the headlines. What a story is about is more
important, and contains more information, than its ranking on the front page.

Hacker News may not be all that pretty, but it's designed to bring out the
important parts and communicate them quickly. Less relevant, less commonly
accessed bits or information like numbers and usernames are available but
don't stand out.

------
knes
What is the reasoning behind making the story number so big?

We now that it is an ordered list so we don't really care much about the story
number.

The most important thing on the page should be Story title > Story source /
Submitter / Comments

I like the idea of having the top 20 of both websites side by side though.

------
jeffchuber
I like the concept, but the site optimizes "beautiful" over functional. It is
very hard to scan titles versus the standard news.ycombinator.com

1\. make the text bigger and bolder

2\. cut out colors

3\. less padding on everything

4\. the "numbering of the post" matters very little to me. it doesn't need to
be so prominent

------
livestyle
me likes.

if you added inbound.org it would be a trifecta of hacker,hustler,designer
news

------
stevewillows
As a designer, I don't get a lot of value for DN that HN doesn't already
provide. With the membership being closed down its too cliquey - -

It feels like these design sites are offering design for design sake instead
of designing something usable on a daily basis. This is one area where HN has
done quite well in my books. Once our arrows are unicode we're set. :)

------
pacomerh
Would be good if it had a "more" button

------
microcolonel
Why are you using quickfit if you're not changing font sizes? use jquery-
ellipsis-interactive if you just want reversible truncation.

You could also consider having some way to load more stories, there's more to
hackerne.ws than just the first twenty.

------
mwsherman
I love this. I immediately started tweaking the CSS for a larger font size and
less padding, though. HN users are accustomed to density, I think.

------
jesusx
It says that all of the posts were submitted 12 hours ago. Probably a bug?

------
ktrgardiner
The HN side goes from 19 to 21.

~~~
hk__2
It goes from 18 to 20 for me.

~~~
ahmetsulek
For now it skips the ASK HN news,

I didn't mean to release the project yet, just told one of my friends now it's
on hn :) It's the second day on project, I will fix ASAP :)

